# gravel required for breeding?



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Will piranha's breed w/o gravel in tank?? Or do they need to make a nest with it befor breeding starts?


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

My piranhas breed with gravel I never tried to take the gravel out. I would want to say that they need it because they need a place so they can hide thier fry from preditors and the tank has to be roomy for them to protect them and they also need that space so they can push water to the fry I think that this is just instinct.


----------

